# httpsdocs



## Carrear (1. August 2007)

Meien Frage ist so simpel wie dumm XD Wofür ist denn dieser httpsdocs Ordner auf meinem Webspace? Ich mache doch alles in den httpdocs Ordner - ich verstehe also die Funktion von diesem zweiten nicht. Vielleicht kann es mir wer erklären?

Carrear


----------



## Gumbo (1. August 2007)

Das „httpsdocs“-Verzeichnis ist vermutlich für Dokumente, die über HTTPS angefordert werden, also über eine verschlüsselte Verbindung.


----------

